# Tu sais, Madeleine est très Arte!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Arte* = fanatico(-a) di cultura

J' aimerais traduire la phrase suivante: *Tu sais, Madeleine est très Arte!*

Lo sai, Madeleine è una fanatica di cultura!


Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Corsicum

En Italien je ne sais pas ?,  en Corse on pourrait aussi dire :Matta, pazza, passione .« A moda face donne matte ». Se toquer  d’une femme  : « impazzissi per una donna ». Passionata di cultura. Impazzita di cultura. Matta di cultura. Ps : Via le Corse Je comprend l’Italien et le Sicilien, le Sarde mais il y a des risques d’erreurs pour l’écriture….merci de me corriger.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum said:


> En Italien je ne sais pas ?, en Corse on pourrait aussi dire :Matta, pazza, passione« a moda face donne matte » Se toquer d’une femme : « impazzissi per una donna ». Passionata di cultura. Impazzita di cultura. Matta di cultura. Ps : Via le Corse Je comprend l’Italien et le Sicilien, le Sarde mais il y a des risques d’erreurs pour l’écriture….merci de me corriger.


 
Ce n' est pas grave... on fait tous des erreurs (errare humanum est: l' erreur est humaine). C' est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend.

Mes grands parents sont siciliens, j'aimerais apprendre le sicilien, mais avant d'apprendre le dialecte je dois améliorer mon italien


----------



## Corsicum

Merci. En fait j’ai toujours parlé Corse en famille jusqu'à l’age de 20 ans seulement, j’apprend à l’écrire actuellement avec l’Italien. Malheureusement je n’ai pas appris l’Italien.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

En continuant sur ce forum, on pourrait s'entre-aider. Je n' ai que ce forum pour écrire en français, je lis "Le Monde" pour ne pas oublier mon français.


----------

